# the whole time



## Charlie Parker

J'ai un souci pour traduire "the whole time" dans des contextes comme : "I didn't enjoy my holiday very much because I was sick the whole time." ou bien "I went to Paris but I was bored the whole time." Quelle est la meilleure traduction ? _Pendant tout ce temps / pendant tout le temps / tout ce temps / tout le temps _? J'imagine la conversation suivante : 
_Comment se sont passées les vacances, Charlie ?
Pas terrible/fameux. J'ai été malade pendant tout le temps / pendant toute la durée.
_Que diriez-vous ?


----------



## jetset

Une possibilité : "J'ai été malade tout du long".


----------



## rolmich

Ou aussi : "J'ai été malade du premier au dernier jour".


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Je dirais comme Jetset (enfin, j'aurais dit _tout le long_, mais les deux se valent).


----------



## Mauricet

Moi, c'est _j'ai été tout le temps malade_ que je dirais.


----------



## Jade14

J'ai été malade pendant tout le séjour.
Je me suis ennuyé pendant tout le séjour.


----------



## Chimel

Mauricet said:


> Moi, c'est _j'ai été tout le temps malade_ que je dirais.


C'est à mon avis aussi la forme la plus naturelle.

_Tout au long/tout du long _s'entendent peu en langage courant (par ici, en tout cas).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Je devrais préciser, Jade14, que j'ai fait un petit voyage de trois jours, mais mes vacances en ont duré quinze. Je suis resté chez moi la plupart du temps. J'ai attrapé un vilain rhume au début de mes vacances. Manque de pot.


----------



## William Stein

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci tout le monde. Je devrais préciser, Jade14, que j'ai fait un petit voyage de trois jours, mais mes vacances en ont duré quinze. Je suis resté chez moi la plupart du temps. J'ai attrapé un vilain rhume au début de mes vacances. Manque de pot.



J'étais malade comme un chien du début jusqu'à la fin/de A à Z(ed)/ pendant tout ce maudit voyage .
Je dis "malade comme un chien" parce que c'est une expression consacrée mais "malade comme un humain" serait plus exacte car les chiens me paraissent beaucoup plus en forme, en général.


----------



## Itisi

Je ne sais pas si c'est juste une idée à moi, mais 'j'ai été tout le temps malade' voudrait dire que j'ai eu une crise de foie, puis une rhinite allergique, suivie d'une migraine.

Alors que 'j'ai été malade pendant tout le séjour' voudrait dire que j'ai eu la grippe du début jusqu'à la fin du séjour.


----------



## Nicomon

Bien que cela traduise aussi  "_the whole time / the entire time_" pour moi « _tout le temps _» rime surtout avec "_all the time_".

J'aurais dit comme Oddmania : _ J'ai été malade  tout *le* long.   _Cela traduirait aussi :  _all along / throughout the duration.

_Comme dans cet exemple : 





> On y a passé presque deux mois,      mais je n'en ai pas profité. J'ai été malade tout le long.
> Ç'a commencé par une grippe, c'est devenu ensuite une pneumonie, puis une bronchite...


Dans le même ordre d'idée que la suggestion de rolmich : _... du début à la fin.  _

Je dirais _tout le temps_ dans ce sens : 
_- Comment se sont passées tes vacances, Charlie?
- Bof.  Couci-couça.  J'ai passé tout le temps à soigner un vilain rhume. 

_*Ajout :  *Je n'avais pas lu les posts  9 et 10.

@ William :  Je dirais plutôt_ *j'ai été *malade comme un chien du début (jusqu') à la fin.  
_@ Itisi :  Je suis d'accord.


----------



## William Stein

Nicomon said:


> Bien que cela traduise aussi  "_the whole time / the entire time_" pour moi « _tout le temps _» rime surtout avec "_all the time_".
> 
> 
> @ William :  Je dirais plutôt_ *j'ai été *malade comme un chien du début (jusqu') à la fin.
> _



Ce n'est pas très clair parce que "j'ai été malade" est un résultat (photo) mais si on veut se concentrer sur le long processus (film) l'imparfait me parait mieux.


----------



## Charlie Parker

> _J'ai passé tout le temps à soigner un vilain rhume._


 Ça me semble mon meilleur choix. À vrai dire, je n'ai pas été malade comme un chien. Ce n'étais qu'un rhume, mais j'avais une laryngite que je trouvais très gênante.


----------



## janpol

- Comment se sont passées tes vacances, Charlie ?
- Pas terribles / On peut rêver mieux : J'me suis payé une crève qu'a duré du début à la fin...


----------



## Nicomon

William Stein said:


> Ce n'est pas très clair parce que "j'ai été malade" est un résultat (photo) mais si on veut se concentrer sur le long processus (film) l'imparfait me parait mieux.


  I think you can trust a francophone on that one.    The "long processus" part is said in « du début à la fin ».

If you read the whole thread again, you will notice that everyone used « passé composé ». 

*Ajout :*  J'aime beaucoup la suggestion de janpol.  Je remplacerais seulement « crève » (qui est plus franco-français) par  « grippe ».


----------



## William Stein

(...). It's true that the French tend to use the passé composé in such cases because they're more results-oriented and tend to view things as one closed event in a narrated series, but that doesn't mean I can't place a special emphasis on the process by using the imperfect. The  "début jusqu'à la fin" doesn't express the idea at all, because I want to focus on the "present in the past" as an ongoing experience , not a cut-and-dried historical episode (although as the first one to post "du début jusqu'à la fin", I'm not knocking it


----------



## Nicomon

I'm truly sorry if you felt insulted.  It certainly wasn't the intention.  I read  "American English" beside « langue maternelle » but hadn't seen your profile, and had no way of knowing that you wrote your PhD thesis in French.  

 But I maintain that passé composé sounds more natural in Charlie's context.

 In my vocabulary saying « _J'ai été malade du début à la fin _» - knowing the whole duration was 15 days -  is like saying « _J'ai été malade pendant quinze jours _».   
Maintenant, je vais mieux.  

 If I were to use the imperfect, then I'd put a full stop after _malade_.   _E.g. : Je n'ai pas vraiment pu profiter de mes vacances, car j'étais trop malade. _ 

 As for the last sentence of post 12, I read the opposite on this page  (for lack of a better source) 





> L’imparfait décrit le cadre de la situation (comme une photo) ; le passé composé décrit une succession d’évènements (comme un film) :


And I did mention that I had not read posts 9 and 10 before also suggesting « du début à la fin ».


----------



## William Stein

I don't feel insulted, I just don't think the most common form is always the best on every occasion.
Your version of "more natural" reminds of something Mme. Chirac would say at a very formal dinner: _ Je n'ai pas vraiment pu profiter de mes vacances, car j'étais trop malade.
_I imagine some guy bitching to his friends about being sick during vacation during a conversation with friends at a bar: J'é-Tais Maa-laaade! The guy isn't interested in narrating a series of events at all, he wants to recreate the sensation and dwell on it (if only "imperfectly").


----------



## joelooc

si je peux ajouter mes deux centimes d'euro: tout le temps se comporte comme un adverbe et sa place change son sens: l'ai été malade tout le temps= j'ai passé mes vacances dans un état sanitaire déplorable; j'ai été tout le temps malade= j'ai contracté des maladies à répétition. Quelqu'un qui est tout le temps malade au présent a une santé fragile quelqu'un qui a été tout le temps malade au présent parfait (passé composé) a passé un certain temps dans la gêne.


----------



## Chimel

Le titre du fil est "the whole time". Le fait d'être malade n'est qu'un exemple, comme aussi "I was bored the whole time". Certaines suggestions de traduction, comme "du premier au dernier jour", "pendant tout le séjour"... sont peut-être valables dans le cas précis d'une maladie pendant des vacances, mais ne peuvent pas s'appliquer dans d'autres situations.

Pour moi:
- la traduction standard de "the whole time" est "tout le temps"

- il est exact que "tout le temps" peut aussi exprimer une répétition plutôt qu'une durée et signifier: sans cesse, chaque fois... Tu te trompes tout le temps = tu te trompes chaque fois (et non "en permanence")

- en général, le contexte permet d'éviter toute ambiguïté. S'il est question d'un séjour de vacances classique d'une ou de quelques semaines, "j'ai été malade tout le temps" ne peut se comprendre que comme une durée continue et pas comme des maladies à répétition. Mais quand un patron dit d'un employé qu'il est tout le temps malade, il s'agit manifestement de l'autre sens (d'accord avec Joelooc pour dire que la place de "tout le temps" peut induire l'un ou l'autre sens, mais sans que ce soit une règle formelle: le contexte et la logique restent déterminants selon moi)

-  si on veut éviter toute ambiguïté, j'opterais pour "du début à la fin". "I was bored the whole time" : je me suis ennuyé du début à la fin.
Personnellement, je ne dis pas (et j'entends peu dans la vie de tous les jours) "tout le long" ou "tout du long", mais ce sont aussi des possibilités tout à fait correctes.


----------



## joelooc

Ce que je sous entendais c'est qu'il suffit de dire _j'ai été malade tout le temps_ (pas pendant tout le temps) grâce au contexte et surtout pas _j'étais tout le temps malade._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci joelooc et Chimel. Je trouve vos commentaires très utiles. J'aime bien les suggestins de janpol « Je me suis payé une crève (ou un rhume ou bien une laryngite dans mon cas) qui a duré du début à la fin. » et de Nico « J'ai passé tout le temps à soigner un vilain rhume. » mais la plus simple est « J'ai été malade tout le temps. » Je cherchais une traduction de "the whole time" qui peut s'appliquer à plusieurs contextes du même genre et je pense que « tout le temps » fait l'affaire. 
Edit : Je n'ai pas vu ton post n°21 joelooc.


----------



## Itisi

Charlie Parker said:


> Je cherchais une traduction de "the whole time" qui peut s'appliquer à plusieurs contextes du même genre et je pense que « tout le temps » fait l'affaire.


 Mais 'tout le temps' ne correspond pas à 'the whole time', mais à 'all the time'...


----------



## Charlie Parker

C'est bien ce que je pensais, Itisi, avant de poser ma question, mais il me semble que dans mon contexte précis, « tout le temps » traduit bien "the whole time." Penses-tu que « pendant tout le temps » correspond mieux ?


----------



## Itisi

*Charlie*, désolée, je retire ce que j'ai dit, parce que ce n'est pas forcément vrai, ça dépend du contexte et de la position de 'tout le temps dans la phrase,comme d'autres l'ont expliqué.  Et tu peux tranquillement oublier 'pendant' !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Itisi. J'ai l'impression que l'ajout de "pendant" est souvent inutile dans beaucoup d'expressions de la durée du temps.


----------



## mehoul

En effet on peut aussi bien dire "j'ai été malade un mois" que "j'ai été malade pendant un mois".

Sinon, pour la question initiale, l'imparfait permet de rendre le fait que la chose a occupé toutes les vacances : "pendant les vacances j'étais malade" (la maladie a duré tout le temps des vacances), alors que "pendant les vacances j'ai été malade" : elle a débuté pendant les vacances, et la durée n'est pas précisée.


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Mais 'tout le temps' ne correspond pas à 'the whole time', mais à 'all the time'...


  C'est aussi l'impression que j'ai.  Ou tout au moins surtout/en général, comme je l'ai écrit au post 11.  Merci de le confirmer.  

Je continue de penser que "the whole time" est un proche équivalent de "_all along / throughout the duration_" =   _tout le long / du début à la fin. 

_Comme la première ligne de *cette page *du dico de WR

Cela dit, il est vrai que l'ordre change quelque chose.
*
Exemple fictif :  *
_My 1st trimester I had nausea all the time = Durant le premier trimestre,  j'avais tout le temps des nausées.
Consider yourself lucky that it was only  the 1st trimester. I was nauseous the whole time  =  J'ai eu des nausées tout le temps de / du début à la fin de / pendant toute ma grossesse_.  

 Et c'est là que moi, je dirais «_ tout le long _» plutôt que « _tout le temps _».

In a nutshell... je suis d'accord avec ce que Chimel a écrit au post 20 : 





> -  si on veut éviter toute ambiguïté, j'opterais pour "du début à la fin". "I was bored the whole time" : je me suis ennuyé du début à la fin.
> Personnellement, je ne dis pas (et j'entends peu dans la vie de tous les jours) "tout le long" ou "tout du long", mais ce sont aussi des possibilités tout à fait correctes.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Si je te comprends bien, dans cette conversation fictive, tu dirais spontanément : "J'ai eu des nausées tout le long (de la grossesse)." Alors, je ne devrais pas écarter "tout le/du long." Est-ce plus courant au Québec? Mon emploi de "the whole time" est pareil à celui de ton dialogue.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne sais pas si c'est plus courant au Québec ou non... je n'ai pas fait de statistiques.  

 J'imagine que _temps_ est tout aussi courant, sinon plus.  Mais oui, moi Nico - et cela n'engage que moi -  je dirais _tout *le* long de ma grossesse.  
_En fait, c'est _temps _que je remplace par _long _ici. Mais je dirais aussi, comme j'ai écrit :  _du début à la fin de / pendant toute...
_
 Parce que pour moi,_  tout le temps c_orrespond avant tout à _always / all the time.  _Comme dans :_  Quand il était petit, il était tout le temps malade. 
_
 Par contre, je ne l'ai pas supprimé en citant la phrase de Chimel, mais je ne suis pas portée à dire _*du* long. _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. C'est clair.


----------



## janpol

Je ne dirais pas spontanément "tout du long".
Il y a encore :
J'ai chopé / un gros rhume / une saleté de rhume / qui a duré d'un bout à l'autre des vacances.


----------



## Nicomon

pour « _d'un bout à l'autre _».   

Et au risque de me répéter (ça m'arrive ) , je ne dis pas non plus « tout *du *long » dans le sens temporel.   
 C'est « tout* le *long » que je dis et parfois « tout *au *long ».  Pour Charlie - copié du CNRTL - sous III emploi substantif, A subst. masc. 5.  





> *b)* [Sens temporel] _Tout le long de, (tout) au long de, tout du long de._ *Pendant (toute) la durée de. *


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Charlie,

Pour ma part, je crois que dans ton cas, en français, on ne traduirait pas the whole time car l'imparfait suffit à préciser qu'il s'agit de la durée entière de la proposition principale. Je crois que c'est ce que William Stein a bien saisi.

Je n'ai pas beaucoup/vraiment apprécié mes vacances car j'étais malade.

Comme l'ont écrit les Francophones qui ont tous cherché à traduire the whole time, la passé composé s'est imposé à cause de la précision de durée apportée.

Je n'ai pas beaucoup/vraiment apprécié mes vacances car j'ai été malade tout du long/du début à la fin/tout le temps...

Dire car j'étais malade tout le temps aurait un côté pléonastique, inutile.

Hier j'étais malade = Hier j'ai été malade toute la journée. Un Francophone ne dirait pas Hier j'étais malade toute la journée.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis assez d'accord avec Lacuzon, mais il faut stopper à « malade », justement.   Je me permets de me citer (post 17) : 





> If I were to use the imperfect, then I'd put a full stop after _malade_.   _E.g. : Je n'ai pas vraiment pu profiter de mes vacances, car j'étais trop malade. _


 William Stein a d'abord suggéré « _J'étais malade comme un chien du début à la fin _».  Or ça... à mon avis ça ne va pas. Quand on précise, il faut le passé composé. 

 Sauf que la question de Charlie était justement comment traduire "the whole time".  C'est bien le titre du fil, non ? 

 L'imparfait n'irait pas trop bien pour le deuxième exemple : "_I went to Paris but I was bored the whole time _".

Bon 7 posts sur 35... c'est un peu beaucoup.  Je me tais.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Nico ou plutôt bonne nuit.


Nicomon said:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec Lacuzon, mais il faut stopper à « malade », justement.   Je me permets de me citer (post 17) :  William Stein a d'abord suggéré « _J'étais malade comme un chien du début à la fin _».  Or ça... à mon avis ça ne va pas. Quand on précise, il faut le passé composé.
> 
> Sauf que la question de Charlie était justement comment traduire "the whole time".  C'est bien le titre du fil, non ?  Et bien je le traduirais par un imparfait sans précision !
> 
> L'imparfait n'irait pas trop bien pour le deuxième exemple : "_I went to Paris but I was bored the whole time _". On ne peut traduire des situations impossibles .
> 
> Bon 7 posts sur 35... c'est un peu beaucoup.  Je me tais.


----------

